# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  375lb BEEF MONSTER!

## buffteen

I was thrilled to find over the weekend some pics from the Missouri State Bodybuilding Championships (2003) that I thought I had deleted in the computer. One of the guest posers was Gunter Schlierkamp and he was cartoon HUGE! He said he was 375lbs! He was just unreal and meeting him definately inspired me to keep on GROWIN!  :Cool:

----------


## Russ616

Still not a big fan, just don't like his pyhsique in the off season or when competing. But nice pics .. .. ..

----------


## jbigdog69

fuk how tall is he???

----------


## Devourer

> fuk how tall is he???


i think he's 6'4 but thats off the top of my head. seen him at golds in venice. biggest guy ive ever seen.

----------


## Sammy1980

I think hes 6'1 maybe 6'1 and a half.

----------


## Sammy1980

but compared to the other guys who claim they are 5'11 (in reality being 5'9 or less)it looks like hes 6'4 lol...

Sammy

----------


## buffteen

He is 6'4. Here is what an 18year old 182lb guy (me) looks like compared to him.

----------


## Prime

how come it says 6ft1 on his bio?
http://www.bodybuilders.com/gunter.htm

----------


## bubbathegut

> how come it says 6ft1 on his bio?
> http://www.bodybuilders.com/gunter.htm



that was in another time zone

----------


## Sammy1980

no hes not 6'4....

Sammy

----------


## eacman65

**** hes huge

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

He's only 6'1".

375lbs?! Are you kidding me? That's unheard of. I feel sorry his body. You'd grow like a weed if you had to lug around 375lbs everyhour of everday of your life. That can't be healthy but freaky as assssss if you ask me. 375lbs...what's next?

----------


## UrbanDawg

> I was thrilled to find over the weekend some pics from the Missouri State Bodybuilding Championships (2003) that I thought I had deleted in the computer. One of the guest posers was Gunter Schlierkamp and he was cartoon HUGE! He said he was 375lbs! He was just unreal and meeting him definately inspired me to keep on GROWIN!



reminds me of Dorian in some ways

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I'm sure he has a hard time breathing.

----------


## Fat Guy

Does Gunter Live in San Diego, CA?

----------


## Prime

> He's only 6'1".
> 
> 375lbs?! Are you kidding me? That's unheard of. I feel sorry his body. You'd grow like a weed if you had to lug around 375lbs everyhour of everday of your life. That can't be healthy but freaky as assssss if you ask me. 375lbs...what's next?


greg kovacks competed at like 350 this year Ronny. I think he was well over 400 before he dieted.

----------


## bubbathegut

i thought kovacks was going to due the mr o competition soon

----------


## Olympic_Caliber

> Still not a big fan, just don't like his pyhsique in the off season or when competing. But nice pics .. .. ..



I agree...

----------


## DOUGTM1SS

Dude his arm is as big as your head

----------


## Latimus

still looks goodin the offseason....the extra 75 doesnt really show

----------


## Bound for Muscle

375 lbs? are you sure, even on that website with his bio it lists his highest off-season weight at 300 lbs

edit: then again, the last time that was updated WAS 2002

----------


## Prime

> i thought kovacks was going to due the mr o competition soon


Ha He would have to qualify first!

----------


## Jantzen4k

no way hes 375

----------


## TheChosenOne

> Ha He would have to qualify first!


His legs look like sh*t compared to the rest of his body.

----------


## allsaucedup

> Ha He would have to qualify first!


what is up with his pecs

----------


## Trainhard

Gunter is bad ass. and one of my favorite pros..!

as far as that qualify bull ****.. that pic is doctored

----------


## MMC78

> Gunter is bad ass. and one of my favorite pros..!
> 
> as far as that qualify bull ****.. that pic is doctored


No Kovacs really looks like that. He has been diagnosed with a rare disease called Palumboism (Palumbism). More info here:

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=10599.0

----------


## Spoon

markus ruhl looks bigger than him

----------


## crazle43764

IMO Kovacs phsique is terrible looking and I think he will never qualify for the olympia. I mean hes a big guy in all but his bodyisnt symmetrical and his stomach looks all distorted  :What?:

----------


## Kid Shred

I saw him last year and the nationals in Florida, Super Nice and way taller than my 6ft.

----------


## MMC78

> IMO Kovacs phsique is terrible looking and I think he will never qualify for the olympia. I mean hes a big guy in all but his bodyisnt symmetrical and his stomach looks all distorted


He has a disease! Show some respect!
http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=10599.0

----------


## BWhitaker

BTW...gunter is not 375....maybe competes at 275 and 300+ in offseason but no way is he 375

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Dam Bro, huge ****ing arm!

----------


## FCECC2

> Ha He would have to qualify first!


he wasnt that bad a couple years ago..

----------


## Jay Man

> BTW...gunter is not 375....maybe competes at 275 and 300+ in offseason but no way is he 375


He's right, do a little internet search. His off season weight is approximately 300lbs. There is no way on earth that he is competing at 373. That would but him around 120lbs over Dorian's best Olympia weight. I can't believe all the people on this thread that actually think that is true.

----------


## CSnoddon

there is no way gunter is 375lb ronnie is trying to compete at 290 this time (2004 olympia)and jay about 270 gunter is not as big as those two and markus ruhl...what can i say the man is a giant but ronnie is the man and will be for a few more to come.btw check out the comp pictures gunter isnt 5" taller than ronnie whos 5 10"and as for big greg terrible to hear of his medical complaint but i think maybe its time to call it a day he has nothing to prove to anyone

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Let me clerify this, Gunter does compete at 300lbs+ he is around 6' - 6'1" tall and does carry all that weight, in the pff season hw might be around 330-340lbs...XXL

----------


## buffteen

"Where did i get this magic 375 number?" you all must be wondering... Well when we saw him back stage getting ready to go out to do his guest posing, several of the competitors asked "how much you weighing now?" to which he replied, clearly and audibly "375". Everyone gasped and couldn't close their mouths. So i know i did not hear him wrong, take it up with him, he said he was 375, 15weeks out of the Olympia in 2003.

----------


## Jay Man

> "Where did i get this magic 375 number?" you all must be wondering... Well when we saw him back stage getting ready to go out to do his guest posing, several of the competitors asked "how much you weighing now?" to which he replied, clearly and audibly "375". Everyone gasped and couldn't close their mouths. So i know i did not hear him wrong, take it up with him, he said he was 375, 15weeks out of the Olympia in 2003.


Well than he must have looked like a big bloated sack of sh*t at about 100lbs over his contest weight. He was probably joking!

----------


## Bound for Muscle

are you sure you spelled that "Palumboism (Palumbism)" correctly? the link you posted does not work for me, and google returned no results for either of those spellings. I am interested in learning more about this disease of his

----------


## punk_bbuilder

is that some crack at dave palumbo

----------


## hexadec

The Palumboism thing is a joke. The link doesn't work anymore, but the site was making fun of his and Dave Palumbo's physique.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

No Way He Weighs 375 Maybe 275.

----------


## MMC78

For the uninitiated I present yet another thread on Palumbism/Palumboism
WARNING NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=14943.0

----------


## Stockholm_Swe

Maybe this thread is dead,

He is not 6'4''

 :Devil Grin:  

The recent FLEX mag, wrote he was 6'1 i´ve also heard he is 6'3'' , so unsure right now

----------

